# Hitachi Mitre 12" saw RSH



## chris kenney (Feb 7, 2012)

I received a Hitachi 12" compound mitre saw RSH for Christmas. I really like the saw. For the life of me, I can not find the spindle release button to lock the blade so I can unlock arbor. I have looked at the Hitachi you tube video about 50 time where it instructs how to change blade. Neither my son (who is really bright) or myself can figure this out??  Anybody out there lend me a hand.



Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Where's you manual?
I've got one but have not changed the blade in a year so I'm not 100% sure. Seems like it was a black button on the motor about 3/8" round that got pushed down.
Bringing the blade down on a 2 X 4 to lock it will work in a pinch.
Here's a web site with a vidio on it and at the bottom there's a spot to ask questions.
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/hi...iter-saw-parts-c-7927_13297_13307.html?page=3


----------



## chris kenney (Feb 7, 2012)

*Hitachi saw*

I have the manual--still can't figure--are you saying push down the little button on other side of saw while pressing blade down and it will lock--I will try.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Right now I'm not where the saw is and I'm not 100% sure.
Push the button and turn the saw blade until the button drops. Once it clicks it's locked. You have to hold the button down while turning the nut.


----------



## chris kenney (Feb 7, 2012)

*Hitachi saw*

You are exactly right--went down to my workshop and figured it out. My problem was I watched that video over and over again and it has the presenter being filmed pushing a trigger down? They must have changed the design since the video was put together.
Thank you very much Joe!!!:yes:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Was it a black button on the motor?


----------



## chris kenney (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, it is little black button on opposite side of saw. Thx again !


----------

